# Linux Tag Kongress - bericht



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2002)

Komme grade von den Linux tage Kongress in Karlsruhe.

Hier ein mickriger kurzbericht.

Thema war where .org meets .com

Also Linux im Buisness.

Es war nicht sehr gross aber äusserst informativ.
Es gab vorträge zum KDE3 zu phpGroupware und und und.

Firmen waren vertreten :
Distributionen :
Debian Suse RedHat 

Die grössten bzw Imposantesten Stände kamen von HP (welcher aber nicht gerade dick besucht wurde) und SAP bzw Suse war auch recht gross.
Ebenso Intel in Zusammenarbeit mit Borland war an einem Stand vertreten und stellte u.a. Kylix 2 aus.
Das Bundesamt für Innere Sicherheit (glaub) war ebenso vertreten wie natürlich ein stark besuchter KDE und GNOME Stand.
Sämmtliche Fachbuchverlage die eine Reihe von Linuxbüchern anbot war ebenso vertreten und mann konnte so das eine oder andere Schnäppchen finden. (habe ein Buch für 10 EUR gekauft das ich vor kurzem erst für 50 EUR im Laden sah)

Das Publikum war wirklich dem Motto entsprechend:
Vom Seriösen Geschäftsmann mit Anzug und Krawatte bis zum Langhaarigen Bombenleger und Linux Hacker.
Mann hat auch an der Art wie die Firmen sich presentiert haben gesehen auf welche Bereiche sie wert legen.
So war der Suse stand recht serioes und der debian stand war recht freakig 
Ich hatte noch ein längeres sehr aufschlussreiches Gespräch mit einem der Debian organisation ein wirklicher Linux Guru  über die zusammenarbeit von distributionen untereinander und sonst gabs viele möglichkeiten mal unter die haube zu schauen.
Sehr imponierend fande ich den Stand von GIMP. Da meine Designkünste nicht ausreichend sind um dieses Programm im nutzen zu sehen war ich doch erstaunt wie die Leute die dort sassen (allesammt sehr junge designer) einiges anstellten mit dem programm das auch in einem gfx lastigen Board wie tutorials.de gefallen würde.

Bahnbrechend neues wurde jetzt nicht vorgestellt da ja die "neuen" Dinge wie eben KDE3 u. suse 8 und mozilla ja mittlerweile schon stark genutzt wird und dementsprechend bekannt ist.

Die Vorträge waren recht interressant. Auch einen Stand Music mit Linux war äusserst ansprechend und mann konnte sehen, und was noch wichtiger ist, hören das Linux wohl doch nicht nur zum Serversystem sich eignet sondern auch eine gute multimedia basis darstellt.

Insgesammt sehr freakig, informativ und interressant.
Schade ist nur das ich einfach nicht alles mitbekommen konnte und mich nicht an jedem Stand genauer infomieren konnte da mir einfach die Zeit nicht reichte.

Ich bin nächstes jahr wieder da 

So nun bin ich erstmal total müde und geh ab in die heia 
gute nacht


----------



## Warhamster (9. Juni 2002)

Ui, das hört sich ja alles gut an.
Ich glaube da muss ich auch mal hin.

gn8 und danke für die Info.


----------



## laZ (10. Juni 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
*abermalganzgewaltigkotz*
könnt grad losheulen, gestern nacht ist mir eingefallen das doch noch was war wo ich hinwollt.... 
wo is der nächstes jahr? steht des schon fest?????


----------

